
Source Code for the book “Machine Learning Systems with Python” - derpapst
https://github.com/luispedro/BuildingMachineLearningSystemsWithPython
======
msoad
I don't want to be that guy, specially it's open source. But I would not buy a
book from Packt Publishing because of this[1]
[1][https://plus.google.com/+PaulIrish/posts/XzFaHHPNSfe](https://plus.google.com/+PaulIrish/posts/XzFaHHPNSfe)

~~~
stbtrax
I was thinking about getting this on Amazon, but all of the reviews look
suspiciously fake. All of the reviewers have only reviewed this book, and one
has only reviewed packt publishing books. And all of the reviews are from a 3
week period(a few months after the book's release).

~~~
vdaniuk
Amazon allows you to get a refund during 1 week so you are not losing anything
if you opt to purchase the book and the quality is sub par.

~~~
rmc
EU law allows you get a refund after week for anything you buy online.

------
jonathant_packt
In the interest of full disclosure; before I begin, I would like to make it
known that I am an employee of Packt Publishing. However, with regard msoad's
comment, I would like to make it known that this was a mistake. We do give a
royalty to Open Source projects that we publish on, as well as to our authors.
You can find full details on this project on our website here:
[http://www.packtpub.com/open-source](http://www.packtpub.com/open-source)
Also, whilst we may provide copies of books for reviewing, we never create or
fake any reviews, views are the reviewers own. We would like to apologize for
any confusion or concern any of this may have caused.

------
suhair
Currently I am reading this book in Safari Books Online and it looks
excellent. I was not a fan of PacktPub but Lately they are releasing excellent
books like Mastering Web development with AngularJS and Learning IPython for
interactive computing besides this Machine Learning book. The only grunge
against this book is it used Iris database for its "Hello World" and some how
i could not wrap around that data, rest seems to be approachable to me
(Disclaimer: I have not completed the book).

~~~
garenp
In my experience, the Packt books have always felt as though they have had
very little editing and review (things you'd never see in a technical book
from e.g. Addison Wesley or Prentice Hall). So if the book seems great it's
probably due mostly to the author (which is fine with me if the book is
cheap).

------
krallin
Looks more like support content for the book than the source code itself, or
am I missing something here?

------
tharshan09
Looks really neat. I like the sound of the music genre classification chapter.

